# I went to China in 2010



## stelingo

This is a really simple sentence yet I’m unsure how to say it. My attempt:
我2010年去中国. 
I’m not sure whether it’s necessary to use了. 
I’d also like to check how the year is said. 一零十年  or 一零一零年
Thanks


----------



## viajero_canjeado

stelingo said:


> I’m not sure whether it’s necessary to use了.
> I’d also like to check how the year is said. 一零十年  or 一零一零年



Definitely 一零一零 not 一零十年。
I would probably say 我二〇一〇年去了中國。  Or you could also put the 了 at the end of the sentence. Either way, it doesn't sound complete without the 了。


----------



## 铭铭s

Yes，we feel more comfortable in reading when use "了".      we'd like to say 二零一零年or 一零年under some context.       If there is some wrong in these sentense,please point them out,thanks.


----------



## SuperXW

stelingo said:


> This is a really simple sentence yet I’m unsure how to say it. My attempt:
> 我2010年去中国.
> I’m not sure whether it’s necessary to use了.
> I’d also like to check how the year is said. 一零十年  or 一零一零年
> Thanks


I went to China in 2010. 我二零一零年去*了*中国。 / 我二零一零年去中国*了。* / 二零一零年去*过*中国。 (Stress "has been there") / 我二零一零年去*的*中国。 (Stress "It WAS in 2010") 
I went to China in 2010 and worked there... 我二零一零年去中国并在那里工作…… (了 can be droped if the sentence is unfinished.)
一零一零年 is 1010，please get the number right...


----------



## Youngfun

I think the only years that can be pronounced as whole numbers are those with exact thousands + 0~9, that's say in our millenium from 2000 up to 2009, for example 两千年（2000）、两千零一年（2001）、两千零二年（2002）etc. but they are still less common than the forms with the single digits pronounced: 二〇〇〇年、二〇〇一年、二〇〇二年。

In official documents, where dates in Chinese characters are required, the only acceptable form is the second type. When writing years digit per digit it's wrong to use 零 instead of 〇 for the zero. I don't why Sogou input method uses 零 instead of the correct 〇 when typing years...


----------



## SuperXW

Youngfun said:


> In official documents, where dates in Chinese characters are required, the only acceptable form is the second type. When writing years digit per digit it's wrong to use 零 instead of 〇 for the zero. I don't why Sogou input method uses 零 instead of the correct 〇 when typing years...


Because: 1. We may write things not so official. We may quote other’s words which are not official writings. Sogou's success lies on its inclusion of web-slangs which are not official... 2. 〇 is just stupid...Does it look like anything Chinese? (Personal opinion.  )


----------



## stelingo

I agree, 零 looks much more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Youngfun

I don't blame who prefers 零 over 〇, and I don't blame Sogou for having internet slangs and for using the form with 零, but it could add the form with 〇 as second choice...
About 〇：http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1838598542
It is stupid-looking... but it's the standard...

Though I prefer 二零零二 over 二00二 ... can't stand this mixture of Chinese chacters and Arabic digits


----------



## xiaolijie

@ Youngfun:  二00二 and 二〇〇二 are two different things 
(= the latter is more like Chinese to me)


----------



## Youngfun

Yep xiaolijie. 
I was talking about 二00二 written with digits '0'... sometimes I've seen years written that way... it's obviously wrong, while 二零零二 is acceptable, and 二〇〇二 is considered the standard form in official documents.


----------



## xiaolijie

Hi Youngfun, I know you know, and my post was only half serious 
By the way, in the link you gave in your post #8, there is this sentence:
"《康熙字典》没有这个字，怎么破？"
What does "破" mean here, anyone?
(Or does "怎么破?" just means "how bad?")


----------



## Youngfun

xiaolijie said:


> What does "破" mean here, anyone?


I didn't know so I found the answer here: 怎么破什么意思（百度知道）



> 哈哈哈~~这是论坛里面卖萌的一句话 意思是怎么办才好呢？ 比如：“我晚上睡觉老是踢被子，怎么破？”


----------



## xiaolijie

> 哈哈哈~~这是论坛里面卖萌的一句话 意思是怎么办才好呢？ 比如：“我晚上睡觉老是踢被子，怎么破？”


哈哈哈~~有时候我觉得作一个汉语学习者也是很难的！

谢谢！


----------

